# Buried the 35s



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Well gonna have a big New Years party and while cutting wood for bonfire Sombody said I couldn't make it so of course I gotta do lol first time iv had this hass stuck !!!!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Oops! You get out yet? I stuck my duramax once and had to get a dozer to pull it out.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Oh ya we got it out lol iv been doing it since I had my first mud truck at about 11 years old lol it's a bad habit by now just got to keep my daily driver out of it !!!! Hate to see what's gonna happen at the New Years party


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I like playing in the mud, but i wouldn't do it with my daily driver. Silly chit can get expensive on ya! Looks like ya had fun though.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

It can get pricey but IMO fun and memories are priceless I made it thru New Years only breakin a axle on my truck and my blazer I stripped splines on drive shaft !!! All in all it was a blast fireworks tannerite and beer and mud !!!!


----------

